# Combining two accounts



## hintok (May 10, 2016)

I have two WM accounts.  One has 12,000 credits and the other has 8,000.  Each one received one househeeping token/year.  Both accounts are in the same name.  I just talked to WM financial department and the agent said they could combine both accounts into one and there would not be a fee do do so.  This would make one 20,000 account, giving me a lower MF per credit and 2 housekeeping tokens/year. I am surprised I do not have to pay the $299 fee.  Does this seem correct?


----------



## uscav8r (May 10, 2016)

Well, they do have the same names, so not surprising. Don't LOOK to pay them more money than you must! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (May 10, 2016)

If you were talking to the financial dept, they may not know...Talk to the transfer dept... I bet you pay $299


----------



## K2Quick (May 11, 2016)

If it's feasible, make sure you game the system so that you get a fresh batch of credits on one account before combining it with another.  For example, if your 12K account has an anniversary date of June and your 8K account has an anniversary date of October, you should wait until you got your 12K credits in June before initiating the combine request.  When you start the combine paperwork, you would want to have the account with the October date be the surviving account.  Then in October, you'd get 20K new credits.


----------



## hintok (May 11, 2016)

The 12,000 credits have an April 1 date and the 8,000 credits have a May 1 date.  They are almost the same. I did not even think to take that into effect, thanks.

So, I should move the 8k into the 12k and that would speed up the 8k credits by one month.  The 12k account has a shorter member number.  Not that has anything to do with anything.


----------

